# Cheap replacement for raceface evolve XC bottom bracket?



## bigCgt (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey all


Had my cranks replaced earlier this season to the raceface evolve XC with externall BB. The BB is on its way out with creaks and tics. 

Now I hear the LX/XT is a better cheper alternative but im just wondering if they will fit my cranks? I have a feeling they do but I am not 100% sure.

any suggestions welcome.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

bigCgt said:


> Hey all
> 
> Had my cranks replaced earlier this season to the raceface evolve XC with externall BB. The BB is on its way out with creaks and tics.
> 
> ...


Yes it will fit and yes it is better


----------



## traitorhound (Jan 25, 2010)

or just rebuild the BB and press new bearings into it. I put enduro bearings in mine (took about 20 min to swap them out if you are creative.


----------



## bigCgt (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks guys, think im gonna go with the LX


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

I just bought a shimano BB online for 25 bucks shipped:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310246323618&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=497220

You may also check this out, its pretty easy to remove the bearing seals and repack with grease. This would be the cheapest route.


----------



## bigCgt (Aug 12, 2008)

el_chupo_ said:


> I just bought a shimano BB online for 25 bucks shipped:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310246323618&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


lol i bought the same one from the same guy. Glad he has 9 of'em in stock.


----------

